
Why Pausing a Subscription Can Be a Powerful Retention Tactic - mooreds
https://blog.recurly.com/why-pausing-a-subscription-can-be-a-powerful-retention-tactic
======
rolph
This can also be a powerful irritant.

My gut feeling is to drop ties with a service that suddenly has a hard time
interpreting my instructions to cancel, or in some other way configure the
service.

